# [Brother GT-782] All white heads printing very dim.



## thousandlegger (Jan 15, 2015)

I have a Brother GT-782 and am at a complete standstill at the moment. All four of my white heads are printing very, very dim on the nozzle check. In the recent past one or two at a time would fade out a bit, but would return to full glory after a couple powerful cleans or prints. I have tried manually cleaning them with maintenance solution, tube cleaning, and multiple powerful cleanings to no avail. Any ideas? I'm pulling my hair out~!


----------



## BrotherGTPrinter (Oct 8, 2014)

Agitate the white ink cartridges by shaking them back and forth and reinserting them into the machine. Do not shake the cartridges too aggressively if the machine has been left idle.

If this does not work please contact Brother Industrial Technical support for further troubleshooting steps. 

Brother Industrial Technical Support
North America
877-427-6843

If you are not located in the US, please contact the authorized Brother distributor in your country.


----------

